# pictures of Norma :]



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Also since my last post about housing have made a liner and cute blankies for her... working on making a second liner as well as some hedgie hides so i can interchange for washings. once i get through with the fleece i bought i'll post them. :]

*** Also.. does anyone else notice spots on their hedgies? near her tail end her quills are all white in two different places... i think its adorable, just wondering if people find that typical or not. :]


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

The pictures are adorable! I love her tube pictures.

I think the spots may be some pinto genes. Instead of a whole ring of white around her, theres only spots. Bulu has 2 patches on her sides too.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the beautiful Norma Jean ala Marilyn Monroe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

thank you!! & thanks for the explanation of the spots!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Great pictures. Norma looks like a very happy and outgoing little hedgie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful!! I just love all the pictures! She looks very happy. Such a little cutie-patootie!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Norma Jean is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many great pics!  She has the cutest little ears ever!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cute  . But the balls that you have aren't safe. You should get solid ones because their paws and nose can get stuck in the holes.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments!

* the little balls are only out under supervision! :] although in all honesty she really doesnt even play too much with the balls besides move them a bit here & there. thanks for the concern.. very good point!


----------

